# CPU fan wont slow down HELP!!!!



## Melvis (May 30, 2009)

Ok i have a little drama with this computer im working on, the motherboard had died on it so ive replaced the mother board with this one from ASUS >http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=0ZSHqbzTOTdfqLBJ

anyway ive installed everying back into it RAM, CPU etc and as soon as it boots up the CPU fan is running near flat out and i cant get it to slow down =/
CPU is a Pentium 4 Prescott 2.93GHz 517 FSB 533 (CPU-Z says its a 516)
Has a coolermaster heatsink and fan on it. Pre built system.

Ive checked the temps see if its getting hot its around 30c so its not getting realy hot that the fan has too run flat out. The fan is at around 4000RPM at the moment.

Can anyone tell me if there is something in the BIOS i can change? to slow this fan down or a gprogram that i can manualy set it to slow it down about 1000RPM at least?

Anything at all would be great as this has to go back to the owner tomorrow =/


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2009)

Look in Power Management in the Bios for CPU fan settings.


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2009)

make sure asus Q-fan is enabled in the BIOS, and set to silent mode.


----------



## Melvis (May 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> make sure asus Q-fan is enabled in the BIOS, and set to silent mode.



Yes Q-fan is enabled if i turn it off it goes up to 4500RPM turned on it goes to the above speed^ silent mode? i dont see that in BIOS sorry.

Start up temp is set at 50 if it hits this Fan will turn on?

Full speed temp is at 70

Startup PwM is at 106

Slope PWM is at 4PWM/c


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2009)

its possible the fan on there is higher RPM than the board is programmed for, so its just not slowing enough.

You may need to lower the voltage manually.


----------



## Melvis (May 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its possible the fan on there is higher RPM than the board is programmed for, so its just not slowing enough.
> 
> You may need to lower the voltage manually.



 o ok =/ how do i do that?


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2009)

Melvis said:


> o ok =/ how do i do that?



buy or make a fan controller.


----------



## Melvis (May 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> buy or make a fan controller.




lol o ok yea derr righto.

Or maybe if i got a Standard Intel heatsink and fan that might work?


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2009)

Melvis said:


> lol o ok yea derr righto.
> 
> Or maybe if i got a Standard Intel heatsink and fan that might work?



its a good bet. the fan control is designed for those.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 30, 2009)

Melvis said:


> Full speed temp is at 70


Um, AFAIK, the fan should be running full speed at 70C.  My guess is the HSF isn't sitting right or there isn't enough thermal compound applied.


You could get an inline resistor too to force it slower.  I wouldn't do that until the temp is lower though.
12v -> 10v: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=82&products_id=22529
12v -> 5v: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=82&products_id=23976


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Um, AFAIK, the fan should be running full speed at 70C.  My guess is the HSF isn't sitting right or there isn't enough thermal compound applied.
> 
> 
> You could get an inline resistor too to force it slower.  I wouldn't do that until the temp is lower though.
> ...



if its not the stock intel fan, the voltages it provides will give different RPM's and noise levels than it should. thats more likely here, he said its not overheating.


----------



## Melvis (May 30, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Um, AFAIK, the fan should be running full speed at 70C.  My guess is the HSF isn't sitting right or there isn't enough thermal compound applied.
> 
> 
> You could get an inline resistor too to force it slower.  I wouldn't do that until the temp is lower though.
> ...



Sorry ill explain that better when i mean the Full speed fan is at 70 as in thats what its set at so if the CPU hits that temp it will run flat out. In the BIOS it says the CPU is running at 30-35c and speedfan says similar.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 30, 2009)

Ah, then yeah, get one of those resistors.  If you want the noise halved, go with the 5v.  That's pretty low but it should fix the problem for pretty cheap.  If that don't work, it's time to look at another HSF (with a larger, slower fan).


----------



## Melvis (May 30, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Ah, then yeah, get one of those resistors.  If you want the noise halved, go with the 5v.  That's pretty low but it should fix the problem for pretty cheap.  If that don't work, it's time to look at another HSF (with a larger, slower fan).



Ok yea thats not a bad idea, what about a BIOS update?


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2009)

5v will more than halve it, some fans dont even start spinning that low.

Get a 7v, and if thats still too loud enable Qfan at the same time.


----------



## Melvis (May 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> 5v will more than halve it, some fans dont even start spinning that low.
> 
> Get a 7v, and if thats still too loud enable Qfan at the same time.



I cant find any =/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 30, 2009)

Melvis said:


> Ok yea thats not a bad idea, what about a BIOS update?


Oh right.  Yeah, try that first.  BIOS updates often adjust fan parameters.

The lowest that resistor can get is 5V.  That doesn't mean it does. XD


----------



## IINexusII (May 30, 2009)

70c is too hot, you need a new cpu cooler. it wont let you change the speed if its running that hot, it would be full rpm to make sure it dont overheat. on my q-fan controller after 75c it would kick in full rpm, without letting me change the speed.


----------



## Melvis (May 30, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> 70c is too hot, you need a new cpu cooler. it wont let you change the speed if its running that hot, it would be full rpm to make sure it dont overheat. on my q-fan controller after 75c it would kick in full rpm, without letting me change the speed.



read above dude^

Its not hitting 70c its set to run at full speed when it hits 70c is all.


----------



## IINexusII (May 30, 2009)

lol  my bad


----------

